# Chicken man needs a caption.



## Pappy (Aug 28, 2015)

How about: 
I did cross the road. Looks the same on the other darn side.


----------



## Lara (Aug 28, 2015)

"Why do I have to live in a society where I'm always questioned about my motives?"


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 28, 2015)

Where am I, and why did you do this to me?


----------



## Grumpy Ol' Man (Aug 28, 2015)

"Oh, Oh!  I thought I was laying an egg.  Instead, I think I soiled my Depends!"


----------



## Shirley (Aug 28, 2015)

NOOOOoooooooo! I wanted you to turn me into an eagle!


----------



## SifuPhil (Aug 28, 2015)

"I made a funny, boy, and you didn't, I say, you didn't laugh!"


----------



## Pappy (Aug 28, 2015)

Yep.....


----------



## Shirley (Aug 28, 2015)

:lofl:


----------



## Jackie22 (Aug 28, 2015)

"...now, where are all those hot chicks in this yard?"


----------



## SifuPhil (Aug 28, 2015)

Headline:

"Kentucky Colonel Goes Rogue"


----------



## Falcon (Aug 28, 2015)

And to think I ACTUALLY  auditioned for this part.  Musta been drunk........again!


----------



## Lara (Aug 28, 2015)

"Yeah right, these wings are so uplifting, can'tcha tell?"


----------



## NancyNGA (Aug 28, 2015)

My aunt told me my father was a traveling salesman. :shrug:


----------



## Lara (Aug 28, 2015)

"You ask me why roosters don't fly? Because our breasts are too big."

*FACT:* TRUE_. They weigh them down and get in the way of their wings_. 
_Which begs the question, if they don't use them then why haven't they evolved away?_


----------



## Pappy (Aug 28, 2015)

If they expect me to get up at 4:00 am and sit on a fence  and crow.....they are out of their minds.


----------



## Cookie (Aug 28, 2015)

Just shoot me!


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 28, 2015)

Lara said:


> "You ask me why roosters don't fly? Because our breasts are too big."
> 
> *FACT:* TRUE_. They weigh them down and get in the way of their wings_.
> _Which begs the question, if they don't use them then why haven't they evolved away?_



Because we like hot wings too much!


----------

